# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [carnet de voyage] Tokyo sanpo

## ronan99999

Un petit peu de pub pour un trs bel ouvrage ouvrage "tokyo sanpo".
C'est entre le carnet de voyage et la bande dessin c'est trs drle et bien dessin et super bien dit.

Site de l'auteur:
http://florentchavouet.blogspot.com/
Site du livre:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&c...Rechercher&lr=

Bonne lecture.

----------

